# Anyone install Menard's Designer's Image Luxury Vinyl Tile?



## Studly (Feb 27, 2009)

Nobody has used this tile? Any advice would be welcomed!


----------



## DonnHartwick (Oct 20, 2012)

Is it lvt or dura


----------



## Studly (Feb 27, 2009)

DonnHartwick said:


> Is it lvt or dura


It's similar to Duraceramic tile, where it's a mixture of vinyl and ceramic in the tile.


----------



## Studly (Feb 27, 2009)

Just to follow up on my original message, I did some more digging, and read the warranty on the Menard's tile, and compared it to the Metroflor Solidity tile that we used previously. I thought Menard's "luxury vinyl tile" had ceramic in it, like other brands of luxury vinyl tile, but actually it has aluminum oxide as its wear layer, not ceramic. Also, I read the "lifetime warranty" fine print on the box at Menard's and I see that it seems to exclude just about everything, such as if the tile fades because it's in prolonged sunlight. Its wear layer is about half the thickness of the MetroFlor stuff, so we're going with MetroFlor instead. Thought I'd post these specs for the Menards Designer Image Platinum Luxury Vinyl Tile in case anyone else is considering it.


----------

